# Meeting Trade List



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so glad we are getting another meeting going as it coincides perfectly with my tank overhaul. My aquarium has been slightly neglected for a while and overtaken with anubias, java fern, crypts and Hygro pantanal. I'm needing some more textures, colors and diversity.

Anyhow, I've made a list of what I have and a few things I'm looking for if anyone wants to do a special trade to make sure that each of us gets something we've been looking for.

*WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR*:
Plants:
Blyxa Japonica
Christmas/Java Moss
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Aponogeton undulates
Hemianthus callitrichoides (Baby's Tears)
Barclaya longifolia "Red" (Orchid Lily)
Cryptocoryne parva
Glossostigma elatinoides (Glosso)
Echinodorus x barthii (Red Melon Sword)
Echinodorus 'Ozelot' (Ozelot Sword)
Echinodorus x 'Rose' (Rose Sword)
Hygrophila corymbosa
Lobelia cardinalis (Cardinal Plant/Flower)
Rotala macrandra (Red Rotala)

Fish:
Marbled Hatchetfish
Rummynose Tetra
Cardinal Tetra
Panda Cories
Peppered Cories
Agassizi Cories
Julii Cories
Swartz Cories
Sterba Cories
Elegans Cories
Skunk Cories
Dwarf/Pygmy Cories
Otto Cats
Kuhlii Loach
Any Shrimp&#8230;

*WHAT I HAVE*:
Plants:
Anubias nana
Java Fern (Narrow Leaf)
Cryptocoryne (either Undulata or Wendtii, don't know which)
Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria)
Hygrophila pantanal 'Wavy' (Hygro pantanal, - I think)
Sagittaria subulata (Dwarf Sag)

Fish:
I have a few "breeding" pairs of kribensis cichlids and around 40 or so 1" fry.

I also have a Turquoise Rainbow but I'm awaiting to hear back from Mike; aka: CrownMan. I offered it to him first as I know he likes them and it originally came from him as an egg hidden in some plants he gave me about two years ago.

Four bleeding heart tetras


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Guys, I'm pulling some very good quality dinner plate size pieces of flowering anubias out of my tank. Someone is going to go home really happy if they are wanting some of this stuff...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Randall, I have some emersed growth _Lobelia_ in one of my ponds. It is the true dwarf aquarium strain. Given that it is outside, growing emersed and getting several hours of direct sun each day, it may not transition well to aquarium conditions, but you are welcome to some cuttings.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anything is worth a try. I have pretty intense lighting, so it may work. I appreciate it Michael, thank you!!!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, I have lots of cuttings of _Ludwigia repens_ x _arcuata_ available at the meeting.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have: 
-a few clips of pogostemon helferi
-tiger lotus, nymphaea micrantha
-hydrocotyle
-ludwigia palistris and inclinata
-rotala macandra
-lots of ferns 
-bolbitis
-subwasertag

Looking for:
Cyperus helfery
Eriocaulon (any)
Some blyxa, smaller kind if anyone has it.

I have a plant that I can't identify, of course I got it from Drinda, she told me the name but I forgot. I will post a pic later.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have
rotalla incida,
chain sword
x-moss.

looking for 
blyxa
ferns
crypts
fast growing steam plants.

also will have question about durso pipes, and how to plum a canister to bulkheads. wanting to turn a reef ready drilled tank, to freshwater.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I have
> rotalla incida,
> chain sword
> x-moss.
> ...


Send pics of the tank and the sump Joey.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Send pics of the tank and the sump Joey.


will do. 
I picked up a few parts, hope my ideal will work. It doesn't have a sump. I want to hook a canister filter to it.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would like some red root floaters.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Me too!


----------

